# Sunday'sShow and Tell...7/16/17



## jd56 (Jul 16, 2017)

Let'ssee what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 16, 2017)

The LAST thing I was planning to do was buy another bike, but when I saw this 1890's beauty being parted out, I had to save it!


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2017)

An old grinding wheel and an old cream separator.Bikes have been scarce lately. Was giving dog a hair cut.NOT FINISHED !LOL Taking a break.LOL Dog trying to escape.Might give it a Mohawk.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 16, 2017)

Nothing Delta this week but I did find some original rubber


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 16, 2017)

vincev said:


> An old grinding wheel and an old cream separator.Bikes have been scarce lately. Was giving dog a hair cut.NOT FINISHED !LOL Taking a break.LOL Dog trying to escape.Might give it a Mohawk.View attachment 645263 View attachment 645265



It never ceases to amaze me how elegant and beautiful these early tools and machines were. It doesn't even occur to people to make devices like this beautiful anymore. And they always cast their name into it with pride.  Now you have to look in some obscure spot for the sticker.


----------



## Rollo (Jul 16, 2017)

... Found this 1936 Westfield Pope Reggie McNamara Davega Sports Roadster  ... 
... It was listed on feebay local to me  and expired with no bids   ... my gain !...


----------



## petritl (Jul 16, 2017)

A seat strut for my 6 day racer track bike, bicycle books, and nickel plated block chain.


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 16, 2017)

Still no cool bicycle stuff..
But I went to the local scrapyard to find some good aluminum trim to re-purpose for my interior for my 64 Shasta camper (which I did and glad I thought to look there)No good bikes this week..There was a NOS door too but had a big dent and not as uncommon.. $30 out the door on the apron..  If there was bus stuff,well..That wouldve been cool too


----------



## whizzer kid (Jul 16, 2017)

Found this locally , nice Roadmaster serial # A13015 blacked out morrow rear so I was thinking 41 ??
Can't wait to OC bath it and ad some chain tread red tires !!! 
Nice unusual seat set up too  
I think the paint will really pop once it's done . Wish me luck .


----------



## Dave K (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice shiny OG Prewar Schwinn guard.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 16, 2017)

whizzer kid said:


> Found this locally , nice Roadmaster serial # A13015 blacked out morrow rear so I was thinking 41 ??
> Can't wait to OC bath it and ad some chain tread red tires !!!
> Nice unusual seat set up too
> I think the paint will really pop once it's done . Wish me luck .
> ...



That bike doesn't need a OC bath, just some soap and water and wax


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how elegant and beautiful these early tools and machines were. It doesn't even occur to people to make devices like this beautiful anymore. And they always cast their name into it with pride.  Now you have to look in some obscure spot for the sticker.



Yup,a sticker that says 'Made in China"


----------



## whizzer kid (Jul 16, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> That bike doesn't need a OC bath, just some soap and water and wax



Yes simple green and some warm water and she  looking great already !!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 16, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> Nothing Delta this week but I did find some original rubber
> 
> View attachment 645289
> 
> View attachment 645290



UPDATE , I did find something Delta this week - end.  NOS in green, I didn't have one in green


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 16, 2017)

whizzer kid said:


> Yes simple green and some warm water and she  looking great already !!



I use dawn dish soap.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 16, 2017)

Got a few things....more grips......a half a dozen little paint testing thingies....and the last of my paints (I hate that I have to buy Qts instead of 
pints) .....



 

Then a horn for this....


 


 
and lastly, a badge for my 35 Hawthorne......


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 16, 2017)

Is that dog  a peekenese ? 







vincev said:


> An old grinding wheel and an old cream separator.Bikes have been scarce lately. Was giving dog a hair cut.NOT FINISHED !LOL Taking a break.LOL Dog trying to escape.Might give it a Mohawk.View attachment 645263 View attachment 645265



Is


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 16, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 645379



 Nice  #8 plate !


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2017)

1947 "Cycle Maintenance Handbook", at a bric-a-brac stall to raise money for the local theatre.
Lots of interesting stuff in here.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 16, 2017)

No bike stuff...just a few more ratty mostly brass Hose nozzles. No duplicates, similarities but they are all unique. 


 


 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg M (Jul 16, 2017)

Cadet carbide light that only took a bit of work to get going.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2017)

whizzer kid said:


> Found this locally , nice Roadmaster serial # A13015 blacked out morrow rear so I was thinking 41 ??
> Can't wait to OC bath it and ad some chain tread red tires !!!
> Nice unusual seat set up too
> I think the paint will really pop once it's done . Wish me luck .
> ...



OA bath? Looks great as-is. Very similar to my 41


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> That bike doesn't need a OC bath, just some soap and water and wax




Thank you for saying this. Too often some of us think this is the cure-all, when less extreme measures would work just fine.


----------



## JKT (Jul 16, 2017)

I added one more Anvil to my pallet coming over from Austria !!... best yet ... no additional shipping cost !! Its a 568 lb. very early PFP Peddinghaus Anvil.. its a very high quality German Anvil and only these very first PFP Peddinghaus anvils were forged under open die steam hammers .. all other Peddinghaus anvils including new ones, now are all drop forged with closed dies and there for all the same.. the early ones forged under open die steam hammers are all different and seldom found and highly sought after by collectors !! the largest new one made today is only 275 lbs.  this one has a few chips along the edges but overall a very descent early anvil !!


----------



## kreika (Jul 16, 2017)

Top right Pacemaker Gambles Hiawatha fender ornament. Thank you @ratrodz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kreika (Jul 16, 2017)

Just put these John's Red and Whites on the Red Barron Western Flyer. Thanks John!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 16, 2017)

JKT said:


> I added one more Anvil to my pallet coming over from Austria !! Its a 568 lb. very early PFP Peddinghaus Anvil its a very high quality German Anvil and only these very first PFP Peddinghaus anvils were forged under open die steam hammers .. all other Peddinghaus anvils including new ones, now are all drop forged with closed dies and there for all the same.. the early ones forged under open die steam hammers are all different and seldom found and highly sought after by collectors !! the largest new one made today is only 275 lbs.  this one has a few chips along the edges but overall a very descent early anvil !!
> 
> View attachment 645646
> 
> ...






Whoa, I thought I was looking into a tunnel with these two pics, trippy.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## JKT (Jul 16, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Whoa, I thought I was looking into a tunnel with these two pics, trippy.
> 
> View attachment 645685
> 
> View attachment 645686



try this one I didn't post !! its looking down the hardy hole !!


----------



## stoney (Jul 16, 2017)

I'd like to see a group shot of the collection. These things have me intrigued.


----------



## JKT (Jul 16, 2017)

stoney said:


> I'd like to see a group shot of the collection. These things have me intrigued.




I will work on it stoney !!  two are still in Austria and should depart this month or next month.. with those two it will make 15 anvils for me. from 5 lbs. to 573 lbs. !! I have 7 over 200 lbs. they are intriguing...  and addicting.... just like Bicycles !!! lol


----------



## moparrecyclers (Jul 16, 2017)

Some local facebook & estate sale finds. I could not make it to the estate sale on the first day and was surprised to find the bike still there on the second day. Now the search for some correct missing parts.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogdart (Jul 16, 2017)

Picked up a bunch this week 

 

 

 

and this last week 

 

and put money down on rthis today


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 16, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> No bike stuff...just a few more ratty mostly brass Hose nozzles. No duplicates, similarities but they are all unique. View attachment 645511
> View attachment 645512
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I auctially colllect these also I thought I was the only one .Nice collection!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 16, 2017)

JKT said:


> I will work on it stoney !!  two are still in Austria and should depart this month or next month.. with those two it will make 15 anvils for me. from 5 lbs. to 573 lbs. !! I have 7 over 200 lbs. they are intriguing...  and addicting.... just like Bicycles !!! lol



I believe it is time for an intervention


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Future projects (?) Picked up a Flocycle frame and a Sear's Chief Frame.


----------



## JKT (Jul 16, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> I believe it is time for an intervention




for both of us Sped Man !! lol


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 16, 2017)

JKT said:


> for both of us Sped Man !! lol



Ok you got me on that one. I actually ran out of space to store my bikes. Oh well, I guess I could evict my tenant and use that apartment for bicycle storage


----------



## JKT (Jul 16, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Ok you got me on that one. I actually ran out of space to store my bikes. Oh well, I guess I could evict my tenant and use that apartment for bicycle storage



sounds like a plan !! can I store some of my anvils over there too ?? how about this one ??


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 16, 2017)

JKT said:


> sounds like a plan !! can I store some of my anvils over there too ?? how about this one ??
> 
> View attachment 645786



Mamma Mia! That's one big anvil!


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2017)

whizzer kid said:


> Found this locally , nice Roadmaster serial # A13015 blacked out morrow rear so I was thinking 41 ??
> Can't wait to OC bath it and ad some chain tread red tires !!!
> Nice unusual seat set up too
> I think the paint will really pop once it's done . Wish me luck .
> ...



I dont think I would oxy it.It looks like a nice cleaning would do nicely.


----------



## Greg M (Jul 16, 2017)

Did Vince just agree with Dave about something?  Is the rapture upon us?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 16, 2017)

Got some grips that need the i.d. opened up and a picture of what I think is a Miami built Hudson.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jul 17, 2017)

whizzer kid said:


> Found this locally , nice Roadmaster serial # A13015 blacked out morrow rear so I was thinking 41 ??
> Can't wait to OC bath it and ad some chain tread red tires !!!
> Nice unusual seat set up too
> I think the paint will really pop once it's done . Wish me luck .
> ...



OA bath would be my last resort. WD40 bath and a follow up of polishing compound should be all it needs. provided you have the time.
Nice find and local to you too. Wow.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 17, 2017)

No bike stuff again. I got Fate Of The Furious Walmart exclusive but the code for the exclusive doesn't work and VUDU is waiting for Universal to get back to them. Canada got a disc instead of digital which should have been done here too without dealing with digital nonsense.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 18, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> I auctially colllect these also I thought I was the only one .Nice collection!



Thanks! Glad to know I'm not the only one. 
My wife saw a picture in a magazine of a large grouping. We had two at our house. One had fallen off the porch and got buried, poked around with a screw driver and found it. Thus began the search, been lucky in that we only found a couple of repeats which wife is giving to a friend.
Flea markets, antique stores, outdoor sales and few from eBay have been the source. Bought one new one at Ace Hardware. The prices have varied widely. Some folks haven't caught on to rarity or potential value. 
It's been a rather fun search, easier to find than bike parts. Amazing to see so many different designs and configurations.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 18, 2017)

Not sure If I officially collect nozzles, but I have several,,,this big black one by Lonn Mfg, IN has got to be her favorite.
Chris


----------

